# can we do a pole on the best insurance company for a 30 yr old



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

who are some of the best insurers 

ive read enough about aplan to know not to g there and af some ppl like them some dont but who is the best ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

All insurance companies are complete *****. (full stop)

Hope this helps,

Sam


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

we could do a poll on the best pole.........:chuckle:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

^^^ lol :chuckle:


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

ok fair point 

where would be a good starting point for getting insurance for a r32gtr?


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Try A-plan
Car Insurance & Home Insurance - Thatcham. ,ive used them for ages now.

I was paying around £400 fully comp for a 650 bhp r32gtr (all mods declared)


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

ty at last someone trying to help lol 

most ppl think insurance is a joke and as such treat it like one lol


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If its a 2nd car try AON, they p*ssed me off by only quoting 30+ yr olds on a classic policy but if you do less than 6k a year you'll save lot of money


----------

